# gun safes



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm in the market for a gun safe. Curious to hear testimonials from those of you that have them. what Brand? Pros/Cons? Would you buy the same one or buy a different one?

Thanks.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought the smallest one at Wal-mart last year. At the time I had my rifle and my shotgun. Mine is for security and not fireproof because I couldn't spend that much.
Since then I was given, by my parents, because I have a safe, my dad's 22 rifle, my grandad's 22 rifle, my dad's 12ga, and my grandads M1 from WWII. As you can guess my sugestion would be to spend a little more money and get one bigger than you think you need. Mine got crowded quick.

I think safes are like TVs, pick the one you want and go one size bigger.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I feel pretty confident in this..... Take the number of guns they say you can fit in the cabinet, divide by two, and then subtract one, and that is about the real capacity of a cabinet. Other than that, I don't know too much about them. I have a cheaper one I bought at D&B Supply. It is supposed to be fire proof, but I mainly bought it for security. I bolted it to the floor and it seems to work great.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am also looking at safes. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I am more interested in fire protection than any thing. Seems like 1500-3000 is about run of the mill for a 1 hour protection safe. Any one else have any info?? I have checked liberty, cannon, patriot, and champion. All seem about the same, in my price range any way.


----------



## pumah25 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have 2 Cannon 28 gun models with electronic locks. I prefer the electronic locks because it is so much easier to reopen if you are in and out a lot like me. Theisens used to carry them. 30 min at 1200 degree protection for about $600 apiece. I am in the market for a 3rd and Theisens quit carrying them. What made me choose them was the warranty. If there is a fire or a break in and the lock smith can't drill in THEY pay the shipping to have it sent to the factory and drilled. Shipping it across the country can cost as much as the new safe. They are not fancy but I don't have to live in them.

I agree with the earlier poster about how to figure capacity divide by 2 subtract 1. By the time you use shelf space to store ammunition, scopes, other components, wedding photos (the wife had to see some benefit), insurance paperwork etc... You lose a lot of space. Also if you want any access to the guns and do not want them banging into each other you must not try to reach max capacity. Buy for more than you think you need the next great deal is just around the corner.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

The browning safes are great. I really really like them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought a browning bronze series safe about a month ago. It has 1200 degree for 45 min. Not a great looking safe on the outside, but the inside is pretty nice. I got the 26/39 gun model. I have 13 rifles and shotguns in the 26 side and it is getting tight. I have not taken out the shelves on the other side yet, and may not need to for another year or so. The door has special pockets to put stuff(ammo, coins,whatever) and also pistol hangers. I am very happy with the safe, and the guy who sold it to me at The Outdoorsman in fargo was excellent to work with. Mmmmm.......love that new safe smell!!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

The browning with the gun racks on the door are really really nice. You can put the gun you use on the door very good idea. WEre are you from i can get you a deal at a browning dealer.


----------

